# Partage d'imprimante sous Mac OS avec votre neufbox 4



## apriol68 (23 Septembre 2007)

Tout dabord, il faut savoir que la Neufbox 4 ne reconnaît pas toutes les imprimantes, donc, pour commencer, il faut voir si votre imprimante est compatible :

    1. Branchez votre imprimante sur la Neufbox 4

    2. Rendez vous ici : http://192.168.1.1 et cliquez sur longlet Applications application NB4







    3. Si à côté de partage dimprimante il y a un feu vert, cest que votre imprimante est reconnue par la Neufbox. Si le feu est rouge, il faut attendre un prochain firmware, qui normalement résoudra les problèmes dimprimantes non reconnues :






Si votre imprimante est reconnue, vous pouvez poursuivre. Je vous conseille dinstaller les drivers de limprimante sur chaque Mac avant de commencer les manipulations.

    4. Allez dans les Préférence Système






    5. Cliquez sur l'icone Imprimante et fax






    6. Cliquez sur le bouton " + " pour ajouter une imprimante puis l'onglet "Imprimante IP". Dans la partie Protocole sélectionnez HP Jet direct *quelque soit la marque de votre imprimante*.






    7. Dans adresse indiquez *192.168.1.1*

    8. Dans la partie "Imprimer via :" indiquez la marque de votre imprimante si vous avez installez le drivers au préalable et indiquez le modèle sinon sélectionnez Generic PostScript Printer.

    9. Cliquez sur ajouter et imprimez !


----------



## whereismymind (26 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour le tuto, je suis chez Neuf et je compte demander un jour ou l'autre la NB4, je pensais pas que ça pouvais être aussi simple


----------



## thewayilike (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de brancher une imprimante HP4100 series sur la neufbox, qui est bien detectee.
Apres l avoir installee sans probleme sur mon PC, je n'arrive pas a la faire sur mes Mac.
Je suis les indications, l'installation semble bien se passer, mais qd j imprime quelque chose, le fichier part, l'impression est terminee, mais rien ne sort de l'imprimante!!!
Une idee? un protocole a changer?

J ai desactive le mode bidirectionnel de ma neufbox,
Protocole HP jet direct
IP 192.168.1.1:9100
la neuf box ne semble pas communiquer avec mon imprimante (alors que depuis le pc, pas de probleme!)

HELP!!


----------



## ptinou (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour le tuto, le 9 n'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pas capable de m'aider sur PC alors sur Mac ....
J'ai r&#233;ussi avec ma vieille Canon, par contre pour mon Epson je dois avoir un probl&#232;me de driver car si je prends le mod&#232;le "Epson stylus photo RX500 - gimp-print v5.0.&#224;-beta2" elle m'imprime des dizaines de pages avec des textes incompr&#233;hensibles, et si je prends le generic &#231;a ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai bien install&#233; le driver de mon imprimante "Epson stylus photo RX560" mais je ne le trouve pas dans la liste quand je fais l'intallation.
Qu'est-ce que je ne fais pas bien ?


----------



## basthet (22 Novembre 2007)

tout bien suivi le tutoriel, pas de driver pour mon ip 5000 mais ni generic , ni un driver gimp print canon, ne permet l'impression, mon imprimante se met en branle mais l'impression ne démarre pas ....


----------



## whereismymind (22 Novembre 2007)

Perso j'ai solutionné mon problème de driver d'imprimante en installant GutenPrint, ça coute pas grand chose d'essayer


----------



## basthet (22 Novembre 2007)

eh bien, j'ai vraiment de la chance d'être passé sur les forums aujourd'hui, tu viens de me solutionner un problème lointain ... en plus avec un pseudo pareil, c'est tout bon cette aprém ! j'adoooooore les Pixies !!!!
Merci encore mon FranckBlack ...       les fans comprendront !


----------



## whereismymind (22 Novembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> eh bien, j'ai vraiment de la chance d'être passé sur les forums aujourd'hui, tu viens de me solutionner un problème lointain ... en plus avec un pseudo pareil, c'est tout bon cette aprém ! j'adoooooore les Pixies !!!!
> Merci encore mon FranckBlack ...       les fans comprendront !



De rien, de rien,  ce costume de sauveur de situation désespérée ne convient assez bien je dois dire


----------



## he_is_me (25 Mars 2008)

Impossible pour moi également d'obtenir quelque chose sur une Canon iP1800 branchée sur ma NB4.

En suivant la procédure d'installation décrite ici, je n'obtient qu'une liste d'imprimantes assez anciennes (série BJC), mais pas la mienne (alors que j'ai installé les pilotes lorsque je la branchais directement sur un port USB de mon MacBook). 

Le pilote générique ne permet pas non plus d'impression.

Comment obtenir que cette liste soit tenue à jour ?


----------



## fransik (20 Août 2009)

...bonjour,

il s'agirait de m'acheter (encore) une imprimante afin d'imprimer essentiellement CDs & DVDs, et donc de choisir un modèle en fonction de la possibilité de l'utiliser sur une NB4.
Une Canon IP4600 pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire, j'avais posé la question ici.

Apparemment, il n'existe pas de liste des modèles supportés officiellement(?), ou du moins, je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre que ça sur actuneuf.com et ça sur justneuf.com.

Une recherche sur ces deux sites avec &#8984;+F dans Safari permet au moins de vérifier si le modèle choisi fonctionnerait ou pas.

Qui a mieux?


----------



## mista.t@ (14 Janvier 2010)

salut @ tous

tout d'abord merci pour ce forum qui m'est d'une aide précieuse depuis que je suis passé sous mac

je sais le post est un peu vieux pour répondre mais c'est le seul qui pourrait correspondre à mon problème.

mon pot a un petit mac book blanc sous tiger, il vient d'avoir un neuf box et veut brancher son imprimante HP PSC 1510 en réseau sur la box car il possède un autre PC 
côté PC pour fois tout fonctionne
pour MAC impossible de l'installer même avec le guten print et le driver all in one de HP pourtant en branchant l'imprimante en direct cela fonctionne.
en réseau l'impression se lance mais fait n'importe quoi.
si qlqun a des newsje suis preneur !

merci @+


----------



## mista.t@ (16 Janvier 2010)

petit up au cas où et après j'arrête promis ..


----------



## fransik (31 Janvier 2010)

...bonjour, 
est-ce que tu as essayé ça exactement?


----------



## SP-57 (3 Mai 2011)

moi j'ai une HP psc 1200 series connecté a la NB4. Dans l'interface WEB de la Neufbox il y a un feu vert a coté de partage d'imprimante, elle fonctionne en wifi avec windows, j'ai tt bien configuré comme dans le commentaire juste en haut (décoché le mode bidirectionnel et le partage sur le réseau)et bien mis les bons câbles bref tout correctement, mais au moment d'imprimer, il y a ecrit :"Échec lors de louverture de la connexion de limprimante : impossible douvrir la connexion de limprimante. Veuillez vérifier les connexions physiques de l'imprimantes et toute erreur d'imprimante éventuell." Pourtant elle fonctionne quand elle est branché par USB !


----------



## Gilles24 (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon imprimante est connectée par usb à ma neufbox.
Cette dernière la reconnaît et depuis un pc portable j'arrive à imprimer en passant par la wifi de la neuf box.
Mais avec mon Macbook pro impossible, le fichier part mais n'arrive jamais à l'imprimante il reste en attente 
Sauf la page test qui arrive à sortir depuis le MAC
D'avance merci pour votre aide



Bon, alors, il va falloir arrêter de poster n'importe où, ici, on s'occupe des problèmes matériels (et à la rigueur des histoires de pilotes), mais pas des réglages réseau, et pour tout ce qui est propre à "Neuf", il y a un sujet *unique* dans '"Internet et réseau", donc si vous avez d'autres questions, ç'est là bas que ça se passe. Comme je ne peux pas transférer dans un sujet là bas, ici ça ferme !


----------

